# 240 gallon planted aquarium on craigslist



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/for/2081325109.html

the guy is parting out didn't know if any one is interested in buying it all or parts of it.
he said he would sell all the substrate(eco-complete) for $50.00
all the plants for $200.00
c02 setup, with pin point monitor $250.00
t5 (54wx8) light fixtures he said $50.00 each then he meant $150.00 each
eheim pro II $250.00 each


----------



## akira117 (Dec 8, 2010)

do you know this guy or should I just contact him directly? I'm interest in the substrate.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

akira117 said:


> do you know this guy or should I just contact him directly? I'm interest in the substrate.


I do not know him, I just went to look at it yesterday, to see if he would part it out.... just to let people know there is on the right side has some bad slime algae on the tank driftwood... and it's all low to medium light plants.... java fern, anbuis, and amazon swords.

he said there is 30-40 bags of eco complete in the tank, how many pounds do you need because I could use some substrate too.

Ivan is his name. 
Ivan
> > (214) 674-7793

oh and the c02 bottles 10 pound bottles, it was 2 10 pound bottles,regulator,sealnoid,c02 reactors, ph mod.

the filters where the big bucket size, same think texgal had on here 125.


----------



## akira117 (Dec 8, 2010)

i have 100g tank with no substrate right now, how much do you need?

Text me (682) 710-2602


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

akira117 said:


> i have 100g tank with no substrate right now, how much do you need?
> 
> Text me (682) 710-2602


I have 2- 20 gallons that need substrate.. I could always go out and try to hunt down some soil master select, flourish would cost me $20.00 a bag...

you will also need plants right... are you looking for low,med,or high light... I can give you some starter of rotala,ludwiga, hydrophillia, java fern, and crypt sprialis. you wheren't at the meeting where you.
what's your name ?


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

akira117 said:


> i have 100g tank with no substrate right now, how much do you need?
> 
> Text me (682) 710-2602


Use this to find out how much substrate you need:

http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I think he was asking how much I need josh, and not how much he/she would need..... 

for a 20 gallon to use eco complete i would need 40-50 pounds.
so I'm guessing if you the person wants to share and I would help pay I need 100-150 pounds.


----------



## akira117 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Joe,

My name is Kevin. I wasn't at the meeting this month cuz I haven't setup the tank yet and got nothing to share, plus I wanted to wait till Jan to start a new year. 

Anywayz, Ivan said $250 for all the substrate plants, driftwood, substrate. Low - med light plant is good for me, is his plants worth it since you saw it already? and the driftwood, is it salvageable?

Ekrindul - thanks for the calculator


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

akira117 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> My name is Kevin. I wasn't at the meeting this month cuz I haven't setup the tank yet and got nothing to share, plus I wanted to wait till Jan to start a new year.
> 
> ...


one of the driftwood had bad slim algae on it, but it's clean-able.... the plants are worth it in my opinion. there was easly 200-300+ leafs of java fern java fern is 5-7 dollars just for 4-5 leafs. 
there was 100 + plus leafs of anbuis. just one anbuis with 4-5 leafs goes for 7 dollars at dallas north aquariums... each bag is 25-30 dollars at dallas north aquariums... you would get your moneys worth.... do you have a filter and lighting?

the plants where java fern,amazon sword,anbuis nana,and a few others that where steams but covered up from the java fern.


----------



## akira117 (Dec 8, 2010)

if the driftwood have plant of it, how do I go about cleaning it? how many pieces did you see Joe?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

2-3 one driftwood only had anbuis at the top... not sure did depends on the algae and it looked like slim to me... i would try a brush. any one got any other info about how he could clean the driftwood?


----------

